# AEP Float Tubing Report Sep 18-19



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

Fishing was slow this weekend. Caught 8 bass on Saturday, 1 on a jig and pig, the rest on a dark senko. On Sunday, I did better, finishing with 13 bass, nearly all in the 12-14 inch range. I didn't catch anything for the first couple of hours, trying a jitterbug and jig and pig early in the morning. Switched to a small crankbait, a Strike King bitsy minnow, and immediately picked up some bluegill and also got a couple of crappie and a couple of bass with it. But the water in this pond was the dirtiest I've ever seen any of the AEP ponds, visibility maybe 8-10 inches. I finally switched to a different, larger crankbait (I want to say a Rapala DT-6 but I can't guarantee that's what it's called.) It has a coffin lip, internal rattles, dives maybe 5-7 feet, and is Firetiger color. I ended up catching 10 bass with it in a couple of hours. Definitely had a pattern going with it. If anyone is fishing there soon and finds some stained water, give that lure or one like it, a try. Overall, gorgeous weather and the water temperature has dropped some but did not catch great numbers of fish or any big ones.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

I hit up AEP this weekend as well. Same deal... relatively slow fishing. Most fish on jig and pig, a few on senkos. Most fish around 12 inches, but rather healthy looking. Biggest came in around 16-17 inches (wasn't too worried about measuring this weekend... just enjoying catching and getting off my barbless hooks quickly). 

Floated 3 ponds Saturday that were all fairly stained. Floated 3 ponds Sunday that were crystal clear. Hiked into a couple ponds that you "kindly" shared with the world in one of your previous posts, and nabbed 2 from the shore within a few minutes of each other. I'm planning on floating those in the future to get through them and into some absolutely buried lakes past them. 

I was driving the blue Tacoma with the big AEP sticker in case you saw my vehicle.


----------



## Macfly (Sep 21, 2010)

Does anyone take a flyrod to these places. Just curious


----------



## Macfly (Sep 21, 2010)

I ask because i only fish with a flyrod these days. Gave up on my spinning gear a long time ago.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Don255...........Will you be down fishing and camping the weekend of oct 15th? If so maybe we could trade some fishing stories.


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

Fishing Flyer, I must've missed you because I didn't spy any OGF stickers or else I would've stop by and said hello. I stayed at Campsite D.

Macfly, people do fly fish at the AEP ponds all the time. I personally know next to nothing about fly fishing but I do know people flyfish there, targeting bluegill (which would be a lot fun on a flyrod) with the odd bass thrown in. I'm surprised no one else has responded about this yet.

BBANKS, right now I have no idea if I'll be there on Oct 15. I don't even know if I'll still be in Ohio by then. I'm trying to move to Florida at the moment and once I do, I can look back on my days of Ohio bass fishing and laugh about when a 2 lb bass was a good fish. But if I am there on Oct 15, BBANKS, I'll be more than happy to meet you and talk fishing.


----------

